# Aus PR 189 Visa Invitation Round in October 2022



## NeverSayDie (3 mo ago)

Hi All,
Seems like an invitation round has happened today for 189 visa. I got my invite with 85 points offshore for Mechanical Engineer. Lodged EOI on Aug 29 2022.
All the best for those who got it.


----------



## Joseph85 (4 mo ago)

Congrats.


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

Same 

Mechanical Engineer
85 points
Offshore
Submitted 27 Sep
Invited today


----------



## Joseph85 (4 mo ago)

Hello,

Good news, I got the invite for 189 today 6th Oct 2022 morning. I got my invite with 70 points offshore for Mechanical Engineer. Lodged EOI on Mar 1 2022. 
The agency processing my application mentioned that they have received 79 visas today. 

Who else received the invitation?


----------



## sainius (May 22, 2020)

Hi,
Anyone with ANZSCO 263312 Telecommunication Engineer been recently invited for 189 or 190?
I am offshore applicant with 80 points for 189.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Strangely government is not prioritising onshore folks at all for Engineering occupations I have noticed. I know a few sitting on 80-85 points waiting for 189s for Mechanical Engineer. Defo a bonanza for offshore folks though

Any onshore invites guys?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

sainius said:


> Hi,
> Anyone with ANZSCO 263312 Telecommunication Engineer been recently invited for 189 or 190?
> I am offshore applicant with 80 points for 189.


Telecommunications Field Engineer was invited (offshore) on 65 points on 22nd Aug but the ANZSCO code is different to yours

Below is for 189 invites - 






Invitation rounds


Find information on invitation rounds for the Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## NeverSayDie (3 mo ago)

Any Industrial Engineers invited offshore?


----------



## Suha112 (4 mo ago)

My colleague (offshore) got SA 491 (85) last week and got 189 (70) today for Engineering 233911 - He is confused with which one to proceed with as the 189 waiting time is around 2 years (or more)? Any advise ?...


----------



## NasAus (3 mo ago)

NeverSayDie said:


> Hi All,
> Seems like an invitation round has happened today for 189 visa. I got my invite with 85 points offshore for Mechanical Engineer. Lodged EOI on Aug 29 2022.
> All the best for those who got it.


Hey, I just got an invitation, I am confused could anyone help me out with a few queries? I recently travelled back from home country to Australia and came back home. Would that effect my application? What If someone is in australia currently and got offshore invite, how does it work?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NasAus said:


> Hey, I just got an invitation, I am confused could anyone help me out with a few queries? I recently travelled back from home country to Australia and came back home. Would that effect my application? What If someone is in australia currently and got offshore invite, how does it work?


Your location doesn’t matter for invites 
It matters only in grants 
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Suha112 said:


> My colleague (offshore) got SA 491 (85) last week and got 189 (70) today for Engineering 233911 - He is confused with which one to proceed with as the 189 waiting time is around 2 years (or more)? Any advise ?...


The waiting time will reduce as government is accelerating the backlog processing - this is widely published all across media ($500m funding etc). 50% of applications are still being processed within 3 months. 189 it has to be eyes closed. Not even a question around it. Had it been 189 vs 190 yeh maybe worth deliberating. 189 is a direct PR grant - buy house, get first home owner grant, live in Melbourne/Sydney wherever do whatever you want, no living and proving income conundrum. No comparison what so ever


----------



## HadiKhan (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone. Last month i got an invite to apply for 190 visa for Victoria. Today got an invite for 189 visa. Can anyone tell which one would be better to opt for in terms of time and money. I can only apply for one of them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HadiKhan said:


> Hi everyone. Last month i got an invite to apply for 190 visa for Victoria. Today got an invite for 189 visa. Can anyone tell which one would be better to opt for in terms of time and money. I can only apply for one of them.


You tell me which came first Chicken or the egg and I will answer your question
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

HadiKhan said:


> Hi everyone. Last month i got an invite to apply for 190 visa for Victoria. Today got an invite for 189 visa. Can anyone tell which one would be better to opt for in terms of time and money. I can only apply for one of them.


They both are permanent visas exactly the same. The only difference being for 190 visas there is 2 year moral obligation to live in the state (it's not enforced upon and you are literally free to move and live and work anywhere in AUS anyways). So in short no difference what so ever


----------



## Suha112 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> The waiting time will reduce as government is accelerating the backlog processing - this is widely published all across media ($500m funding etc). 50% of applications are still being processed within 3 months. 189 it has to be eyes closed. Not even a question around it. Had it been 189 vs 190 yeh maybe worth deliberating. 189 is a direct PR grant - buy house, get first home owner grant, live in Melbourne/Sydney wherever do whatever you want, no living and proving income conundrum. No comparison what so ever


Thanks Mate,
I advised him to go with 189 as it is a direct PR route with live anywhere option. But you highlighted additional benefits here.....very useful. Many thanks again..


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Suha112 said:


> Thanks Mate,
> I advised him to go with 189 as it is a direct PR route with live anywhere option. But you highlighted additional benefits here.....very useful. Many thanks again..


No worries at all. Honestly I can write pages and pages on what a direct PR means - it's the ultimate mental nirvana, ZERO anxiety, you live and breathe differently, your confidence is different, your outlook on life is different. I can go on and on. Ask you friend to post a query in here if in any doubt - plenty of old timers like me to show the ropes


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NeverSayDie said:


> Hi All,
> Seems like an invitation round has happened today for 189 visa. I got my invite with 85 points offshore for Mechanical Engineer. Lodged EOI on Aug 29 2022.
> All the best for those who got it.


Did you claim spouse points?


----------



## Suha112 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> No worries at all. Honestly I can write pages and pages on what a direct PR means - it's the ultimate mental nirvana, ZERO anxiety, you live and breathe differently, your confidence is different, your outlook on life is different. I can go on and on. Ask you friend to post a query in here if in any doubt - plenty of old timers like me to show the ropes


He is creating a profile now will be here soon  Thank you!


----------



## Joseph85 (4 mo ago)

Suha112 said:


> My colleague (offshore) got SA 491 (85) last week and got 189 (70) today for Engineering 233911 - He is confused with which one to proceed with as the 189 waiting time is around 2 years (or more)? Any advise ?...


Simple* 189, *


----------



## Joseph85 (4 mo ago)

HadiKhan said:


> Hi everyone. Last month i got an invite to apply for 190 visa for Victoria. Today got an invite for 189 visa. Can anyone tell which one would be better to opt for in terms of time and money. I can only apply for one of them.


Go for *189* only. It has its own merits.


----------



## NeverSayDie (3 mo ago)

nikag said:


> Did you claim spouse points?


Only for English (5 points). Not for skills, as it is still under evaluation.


----------



## NewKutti (3 mo ago)

Hai All,
Thanks @Suha112 for bringing me here. I got 189 today. (Got the info for the application)
Also, how do I find out details about "whom to address" the PCC as i am now applying for PCC? Thanks in advance to all for sharing info here 🙏


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

Can anyone recommend a good checklist for what to do after invite?


----------



## mahmud_bd (3 mo ago)

I have been invited under SC 189 on the 6th October round with 80 points (Offshore). My profession is Civil Engineering (233211). 
I submitted the EoI on 11/01/2021 with 85 points and consequently, 5 points were deducted due to crossing 33 years mark. I appeared on PTE exam on 08/03/2019. As three years have been passed in March 2022, I thought my points came down to 60 points and didn't put effort to increase it. Then like a bolt from the blue, I got this invitation.
Now, I am wondering, whether is it a valid invitation or DHA has changed its policy regarding PTE validity. Please enlighten me in this regard.


----------



## andre.rebelo (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi all, congratulations to those who got the invitation.

My wife was invited to 189 as an Architect. Please if you could help us on some queries:

1) when she applied we're offshore but we came to Australia 2.5 months ago and we didn't update her EOI, should I be worried about this or when we apply for the visa we can adjust this information?

2) we're currently under my sponsor visa, if we apply for this one it will impact my sponsor?

3) Do we gain bridging PR visa if we lodge for the 189?

4) Do they still analyze/compare points after lodgment? She can be refused because there is other ppl with better points? How ppl can be refused after being invited?

5) PTE exam expires in 2 or 3 years?

Cheers!!!


----------



## onJOUR (3 mo ago)

Offshore.
Mechanical Engineer.
85 points.
189 EOI lodged 10/2020 (yes, 2 years ago!)
Invited today.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

Hi... I have submitted all the required documents for visa 189 which includes PCC (local/International), medical certificate of my family members and other requisite documents... Can anyone pls let me know by when an case officer will get assigned and in how many weeks he/she will grant the visa?


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

Moonshapedcake said:


> Can anyone recommend a good checklist for what to do after invite?


First of all congratulations.
Now you will have to get the police clearance certificate from countries where you have stayed for a period more than a year.. This is task consumes the most time.. 
Once applied for PCC, start uploading all the documents as requested in the application.. You need not upload all the documents at one go.. You can save your data/attachments there and add as and when you receive further documents..
You'll have to get a recent photo clicked as per the requirements mentioned in the immi portal.
Once you have all required data and relevant documents attached, go ahead with submission of application and make the visa fee...
Have seen candidates submitting the application before having the required documents, but this will not help you as once the required documents are attached, the case officer will take more time to check them..
Once you have paid the official visa fee, you have get the medical check up done..
Post this, it is just the waiting period....

Regards

Nitin


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Congrats @Joseph85 ! thanks for sharing this information.
Could you please share the 79 visas agency received are of which occupations?
Just curious, which professions have got invites in this round.
TIA.



Joseph85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good news, I got the invite for 189 today 6th Oct 2022 morning. I got my invite with 70 points offshore for Mechanical Engineer. Lodged EOI on Mar 1 2022.
> The agency processing my application mentioned that they have received 79 visas today.
> ...


----------



## NewKutti (3 mo ago)

Nitin2west said:


> First of all congratulations.
> Now you will have to get the police clearance certificate from countries where you have stayed for a period more than a year.. This is task consumes the most time..
> Once applied for PCC, start uploading all the documents as requested in the application.. You need not upload all the documents at one go.. You can save your data/attachments there and add as and when you receive further documents..
> You'll have to get a recent photo clicked as per the requirements mentioned in the immi portal.
> ...


Hi Nitin,
To whom the PCC to be address?
Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Firstly Congratulations..!



andre.rebelo said:


> 1) when she applied we're offshore but we came to Australia 2.5 months ago and we didn't update her EOI, should I be worried about this or when we apply for the visa we can adjust this information?


Yes, this is a problem as your situation has changed and you did not update your EOI. Although it may not have had any impact on your invitation, it is still incorrect information. A quick way around it would be to apply while being offshore, so that you fulfil the condition of being in line with your EOI submission. Alternately, consult a good MARA agent for ways to handle this.



andre.rebelo said:


> 2) we're currently under my sponsor visa, if we apply for this one it will impact my sponsor?


No, it will not. Your sponsor will not even come to know about it.



andre.rebelo said:


> 3) Do we gain bridging PR visa if we lodge for the 189?


If you apply onshore, then yes. Otherwise, you have an option of applying for it separately. But do see your point#1 and decide accordingly



andre.rebelo said:


> 4) Do they still analyze/compare points after lodgment? She can be refused because there is other ppl with better points? How ppl can be refused after being invited?


Your points should be the same on the day of invite as claimed in EOI. If you can substantiate that with documentation/assessment, then you are good. Why do you think there are other people with better points? This should be none of your concern as you have been invited based on your points and that should be it. They don't bother about points "AFTER INVITE"...



andre.rebelo said:


> 5) PTE exam expires in 2 or 3 years?


PTE-A expires after 3 years for the purpose of Australian immigration


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NewKutti said:


> Hi Nitin,
> To whom the PCC to be address?
> Thanks


Just apply for it and the issuer will take care of it. You have to mention during PCC application that it is required for Immigration purposes in Australia and they will address it accordingly


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Nitin2west said:


> Hi... I have submitted all the required documents for visa 189 which includes PCC (local/International), medical certificate of my family members and other requisite documents... Can anyone pls let me know by when an case officer will get assigned and in how many weeks he/she will grant the visa?


No one can guess that as the system is not transparent at all. You have done the right thing by front loading all documents including PCC and Medicals. Assuming other documents are in order, it should ideally be a direct grant, unless you have missed something in your application.

All the best..!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mahmud_bd said:


> I have been invited under SC 189 on the 6th October round with 80 points (Offshore). My profession is Civil Engineering (233211).
> I submitted the EoI on 11/01/2021 with 85 points and consequently, 5 points were deducted due to crossing 33 years mark. I appeared on PTE exam on 08/03/2019. As three years have been passed in March 2022, I thought my points came down to 60 points and didn't put effort to increase it. Then like a bolt from the blue, I got this invitation.
> Now, I am wondering, whether is it a valid invitation or DHA has changed its policy regarding PTE validity. Please enlighten me in this regard.


Sorry mate, your invitation is technically not valid as you DON'T POSSESS enough points on the DAY of invite or even if you do, you don't have a valid english language test certificate on the DAY of invite.


----------



## NewKutti (3 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> Just apply for it and the issuer will take care of it. You have to mention during PCC application that it is required for Immigration purposes in Australia and they will address it accordingly


Thank you!


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Ruth_G said:


> Congrats @Joseph85 ! thanks for sharing this information.
> Could you please share the 79 visas agency received are of which occupations?
> Just curious, which professions have got invites in this round.
> TIA.
> ...


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

andre.rebelo said:


> Hi all, congratulations to those who got the invitation.
> 
> My wife was invited to 189 as an Architect. Please if you could help us on some queries:
> 
> ...


Hey mate, fugitive has answered all your questions but just my further 2 cents -

Bridging visa A - it will only kick in once your current work visa expires - this is my understanding

Usual place of residence - look this question can be ambiguous in certain scenarios. To be honest whether you are onshore or offshore has got nothing to do with the conditions of the grant of the visa, it doesn't change the point score at all so I personally don't see this an issue as such (purely my gut feeling). When you actually file for the application declare place of residence as Australia in there


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Nitin2west said:


> Hi... I have submitted all the required documents for visa 189 which includes PCC (local/International), medical certificate of my family members and other requisite documents... Can anyone pls let me know by when an case officer will get assigned and in how many weeks he/she will grant the visa?


Gotta have some patience mate - there are people who have been waiting since 2019 for their grant. Just sit tight.

Check the processing times and it should give you an idea. Every case is different. No can predict this.



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-tested



If you want to further calm your anxiety do some further research on your own on expat forum and other websites to get a sense of timeframe for PR grants - like I said it all varies but will give you an idea. 

One thing to note is that if your occupation is in PMSOL - maybe chance of a faster processing (MAYBE, who knows)





Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List


This list identifies occupations which fill critical skills needs that support Australia’s economic recovery from COVID-19 based on expert advice from the National Skills Commission and consultation with Commonwealth departments




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## madwiusa (4 mo ago)

Congratulation everyone !!
I've received invitation Civil Engineering (233211)- Subclass 189, now accumulating information for visa application submission. 
My question is about *Form 80 (Personal particulars for assessment)* and _*1221 (Additional personal particulars information)*_. Do I need to file these two forms same time? if so, should I file only for me or need separate for my spouse too as she is depended applicant? appreciate if someone help me to understand this.
Thanks...


----------



## madwiusa (4 mo ago)

NewKutti said:


> Hi Nitin,
> To whom the PCC to be address?
> Thanks


Hey Nitin, Please help me to understand this. Where is this mentioned we have provided all previous lived placed police certificate where we been stayed for period year or more? I have guess it is only applicable for your current residence country. Can you reply any post/link for this statement?


----------



## Marvin221739 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hello,

I got my invite on 6th OCT for Mechanical engineering, I have 70 points, I am claiming 10 points for my experience, ie 5+ years,

Is it necessary we need to get our experience assessed by Engineers Australia? I have the degree already assessed in 2018. what is the next step, I need to submit the documents before 2nd Dec for the 189 invite

please help me on this


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

madwiusa said:


> Congratulation everyone !!
> I've received invitation Civil Engineering (233211)- Subclass 189, now accumulating information for visa application submission.
> My question is about *Form 80 (Personal particulars for assessment)* and _*1221 (Additional personal particulars information)*_. Do I need to file these two forms same time? if so, should I file only for me or need separate for my spouse too as she is depended applicant? appreciate if someone help me to understand this.
> Thanks...


Here is an advice I give everyone applying for any Visa

Have all documents uploaded / submitted before you lodge an application (including medicals). You can start an application and generate a HAP ID while applying for 189/190 and get your medicals done before hitting the submit button

With regards to your query, absolutely, fill both, for all the applicants above 18 years old.

All the best..!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

madwiusa said:


> Hey Nitin, Please help me to understand this. Where is this mentioned we have provided all previous lived placed police certificate where we been stayed for period year or more? I have guess it is only applicable for your current residence country. Can you reply any post/link for this statement?


No, from every country where you have resided for more than 12 months in the last 10 years since you turned 16

Source --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...g/skilled-independent-189/points-tested#HowTo


> Also provide:
> 
> 
> an overseas police certificate from every country, including your home country, where you spent a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since you turned 16


----------



## NeverSayDie (3 mo ago)

Marvin221739 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my invite on 6th OCT for Mechanical engineering, I have 70 points, I am claiming 10 points for my experience, ie 5+ years,
> 
> ...


You have to get assessed your experience also from Engineers Australia if you are claiming points for experience (. Else you cannot claim points. Moreover, such assessment is usually valid for 3 years. Please recheck if you assessment of degree done in 2018 is valid even now from credible sources. You may download this MSA booklet and verify:


https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/2017-08/MSA%20Booklet%20August%202017.pdf



Cheers


----------



## Joseph85 (4 mo ago)

Ruth_G said:


> Congrats @Joseph85 ! thanks for sharing this information.
> Could you please share the 79 visas agency received are of which occupations?
> Just curious, which professions have got invites in this round.
> TIA.


Hey , i was just told over phone about 79 visa invitations. Dont know further details on occupation.


----------



## Joseph85 (4 mo ago)

Marvin221739 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my invite on 6th OCT for Mechanical engineering, I have 70 points, I am claiming 10 points for my experience, ie 5+ years,
> 
> ...


If you want to claim points for your experience as a mechanical engineer you need assessment from Engineers Australia. You can submit under fast track method to get an outcome in 15 working days. You need a bunch documents like, experience certificates, payslips, bank statement reference letter from employer, etc to prove your case.


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

How is it possible that invited points dropped to 65 so fast. Does it mean that very few people want to come to Australia nowadays and they area scraping bottom of the barrel?


----------



## Marvin221739 (Jul 15, 2016)

Joseph85 said:


> If you want to claim points for your experience as a mechanical engineer you need assessment from Engineers Australia. You can submit under fast track method to get an outcome in 15 working days. You need a bunch documents like, experience certificates, payslips, bank statement reference letter from employer, etc to prove your case.


i can apply for this after i receive my invite for 189 ?


----------



## Joseph85 (4 mo ago)

Marvin221739 said:


> i can apply for this after i receive my invite for 189 ?


Its better to check with a MARA registered immigration agent. Im not officially accredited. 

But check this 








Independent Skilled (Subclass 189) Visa - Ozzie Visa


Independent Skilled (Subclass 189) visa allows people who are not sponsored but have a skill that is in shortage to live and work in Australia permanently.




www.ozzievisa.com




.








Can I apply for Visa if my Skill Assessment Expired? | AUSDIRECT MIGRATION


Can I apply for Visa if my Skill Assessment Expired? Based on a recent court judgement on 12 Apr 2021, the short answer is "Yes". Read on for more details...




ausdirectmigration.com












“At the Time Of Invitation” Redefined


In Thapa v Minister , the FCC preferred the interpretation of ‘at the time of invitation’ to include the entire invitation period.




www.blmigration.com.au


----------



## Ella Katrine (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I got an invitation last Oct. 6, now my problem is my SA is already 4yrs from the date of issuance. I got my outcome letter from EA last April 2018. Will this effect my visa application? Also my pte result got expired before i received an invitation however i didn't claim points for it. Should i take pte before lodging visa? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Moonshapedcake said:


> How is it possible that invited points dropped to 65 so fast. Does it mean that very few people want to come to Australia nowadays and they area scraping bottom of the barrel?


crazy &weird indeed, all the doors were closed then suddenly Australia ( and Canada) want to get as many people as they can asap.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Did anyone get invite for 233513 Plant and Production?


----------



## Amit Sehrawat (3 mo ago)

Hi
Iam Amit Sehrawat and I have got Ausralian Visa 189 invitation in Occupation Electronics Engineer, however, inadvertently I had mentioned my full name both in 'Family & Given Name' whilst filing the EOI wherein I could have mentioned them seperately. I can't amend EOI as Invitation has been issued. Will this affect my Visa Application by any chances.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Amit Sehrawat said:


> Hi
> Iam Amit Sehrawat and I have got Ausralian Visa 189 invitation in Occupation Electronics Engineer, however, inadvertently I had mentioned my full name both in 'Family & Given Name' whilst filing the EOI wherein I could have mentioned them seperately. I can't amend EOI as Invitation has been issued. Will this affect my Visa Application by any chances.


Don't worry it's not a big mistake. When you will start to fill your actual 189 application, you can edit this then.


----------



## Caitlin lemmer (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone. Do you think they will still select offshore mechanical engineers in the next round ? Or is it over for the rest of us with 70 pts?


----------



## IsaSim (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I was invited for the 189 Visa two days ago, only a few weeks after submitting my EOI (offshore, 70 points, chemist, Bachelor's degree, >3 years of offshore experience). 
I have two questions:
1. I am going to Australia on an eVisitor tourist visa (granted in Sep 2022) in November to visit some old friends. Will I be able to conduct the medical checkup in Australia while on a tourist visa? I am traveling for two months and will not be back in my home country until Dec 4th.
2. Can I return to Australia in January 2023 and apply for a bridging visa while waiting for my 189 grant? Is it difficult to get work permission while on a bridging visa? I have an adequate amount of savings in my home country, but would rather not move to Australia and not be able to work.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

Caitlin lemmer said:


> Hi everyone. Do you think they will still select offshore mechanical engineers in the next round ? Or is it over for the rest of us with 70 pts?


Did you just submit your EOI? I was under impression that all offshore mechanical engineers with 65 points and above were invited


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

IsaSim said:


> Hi everyone! I was invited for the 189 Visa two days ago, only a few weeks after submitting my EOI (offshore, 70 points, chemist, Bachelor's degree, >3 years of offshore experience).
> I have two questions:
> 1. I am going to Australia on an eVisitor tourist visa (granted in Sep 2022) in November to visit some old friends. Will I be able to conduct the medical checkup in Australia while on a tourist visa? I am traveling for two months and will not be back in my home country until Dec 4th.
> 2. Can I return to Australia in January 2023 and apply for a bridging visa while waiting for my 189 grant? Is it difficult to get work permission while on a bridging visa? I have an adequate amount of savings in my home country, but would rather not move to Australia and not be able to work.
> Thanks in advance!


Howdy, here is my suggestion -

Wait to file your 189 visa till your visit to Australia in Nov22 (as long as it's within the 60 days timeframe provided in your invitation). As soon as you land in Aus simply file for PR (you can on eVisa as you wouldn't have 'No Further Stay' condition on your visa). This way you will be granted Bridging Visa A (it's an indefinitely visa) - the downside is there wouldn't be any work rights on it but you can apply for them by showing financial difficulty etc. Look worth a try. Worst case you can go back to your home country on Bridging Visa B

Also this is what you need to understand the below -
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1005.pdf


----------



## Wislam (3 mo ago)

madwiusa said:


> Hey Nitin, Please help me to understand this. Where is this mentioned we have provided all previous lived placed police certificate where we been stayed for period year or more? I have guess it is only applicable for your current residence country. Can you reply any post/link for this statement?


----------



## Wislam (3 mo ago)

Anybody got invite as a software engineer?


----------



## Marvin221739 (Jul 15, 2016)

My secondary applicant over all IELTS score is 6.5, my understanding is for secondary applicant the overall score should be above 6 to claim 5 points, but when I checked with couple of friends now they are saying I need to have 6 in each module, my wife reading module is 5.5, so not sure what to do. Can it be ok if I redo the exam and get 6 in all before the invitation expiry ?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Marvin221739 said:


> My secondary applicant over all IELTS score is 6.5, my understanding is for secondary applicant the overall score should be above 6 to claim 5 points, but when I checked with couple of friends now they are saying I need to have 6 in each module, my wife reading module is 5.5, so not sure what to do. Can it be ok if I redo the exam and get 6 in all before the invitation expiry ?


6 in every module it is






Competent English


Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have competent English.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





Now for skills assessment definitely expired ones can be renewed within 60 days of the invitation being received, but I am not sure about the english tests. Best to consult with a reputed Immigration Lawyer


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Ok. Thanks @Joseph85 !


Joseph85 said:


> Hey , i was just told over phone about 79 visa invitations. Dont know further details on occupation.


----------



## RMR75 (4 mo ago)

Congratulations everyone on their 189 EOI invites.

I have a question to ask. I have employment letters sent to me in an email (pdf format), that are signed electronically. Is this ok for 189 visa application?

Thank you very much. Will appreciate replies.


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

NewKutti said:


> Hi Nitin,
> To whom the PCC to be address?
> Thanks


It is not addressed to specific person. The only thing they ask is for which country you want the PCC.


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> No one can guess that as the system is not transparent at all. You have done the right thing by front loading all documents including PCC and Medicals. Assuming other documents are in order, it should ideally be a direct grant, unless you have missed something in your application.
> 
> All the best..!


Thanks for the reply... Fingers crossed... What would be the rough timeline incase of direct grant?


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

madwiusa said:


> Hey Nitin, Please help me to understand this. Where is this mentioned we have provided all previous lived placed police certificate where we been stayed for period year or more? I have guess it is only applicable for your current residence country. Can you reply any post/link for this statement?


no it is required for places where you have started for more than a year. When you will be filing the respective visa application form, it will ask you for these information's. As you are providing your complete passport details, you cannot even hide about these things.. So PCC is an mandate document which you will have to attach.
The below details explains well on this subject.

"Visa applicants
Applicants who must provide a police clearance must do so for each country in which they have resided for 12 months or more (either consecutively or cumulatively) during the 10 years immediately prior to their visa application and since reaching the age of 16. This includes Australia.

*Character - Australian High Commission*
https://uk.embassy.gov.au › lhlh › immi_characte


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

Visa applicants
Applicants who must provide a police clearance must do so for each country in which they have resided for 12 months or more (either consecutively or cumulatively) during the 10 years immediately prior to their visa application and since reaching the age of 16. This includes Australia.

*Character - Australian High Commission*
https://uk.embassy.gov.au › lhlh › immi_character





This link shall work for you


----------



## RMR75 (4 mo ago)

RMR75 said:


> Congratulations everyone on their 189 EOI invites.
> 
> I have a question to ask. I have employment letters sent to me in an email (pdf format), that are signed electronically. Is this ok for 189 visa application?
> 
> Thank you very much. Will appreciate replies.


will appreciate any guidance here


----------



## vishyiyerno1 (3 mo ago)

Amit Sehrawat said:


> Hi Iam Amit Sehrawat and I have got Ausralian Visa 189 invitation in Occupation Electronics Engineer, however, inadvertently I had mentioned my full name both in 'Family & Given Name' whilst filing the EOI wherein I could have mentioned them seperately. I can't amend EOI as Invitation has been issued. Will this affect my Visa Application by any chances.


 Hey Congrats mate....Electronics engineer with how many points and when did you file the EOI?


----------



## Sukanya03 (4 mo ago)

Nitin2west said:


> no it is required for places where you have started for more than a year. When you will be filing the respective visa application form, it will ask you for these information's. As you are providing your complete passport details, you cannot even hide about these things.. So PCC is an mandate document which you will have to attach.
> The below details explains well on this subject.
> 
> "Visa applicants
> ...


Just to get this clear, so if one has stayed in country A for 6 months , country B for 3 months, country C for 2 months and country D for 3 months, totalling to 14 months in the last ten years for work, then one doesnt need a clearance from all these 4 countries individually, right ? 
Only if one lived in each one of these countries for 12 or more months, then only do they need to furnish a PCC ? 

Please clarify. Somehow this text in bold - "Applicants who must provide a police clearance must do so for each country in which they have *resided for 12 months or more (either consecutively or cumulatively)" *, is a bit confusing for me to comprehend.

Thanks !!


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

RDStranger said:


> No worries at all. Honestly I can write pages and pages on what a direct PR means - it's the ultimate mental nirvana, ZERO anxiety, you live and breathe differently, your confidence is different, your outlook on life is different. I can go on and on. Ask you friend to post a query in here if in any doubt - plenty of old timers like me to show the ropes


My case is bit different. I had applied for 491 FS visa in Mar 22 (fees paid) and now I got the 189 invite.
Now looking at waiting times, it seems 3 months vs 2 Years. I understand that 491 visa fee will also go in vein of i apply for 189.


----------



## assad (3 mo ago)

I got 189 on October 06, 2022. Mechanical Engineer, Offshore. EOI submitted 21/08/21.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

pschitkara said:


> My case is bit different. I had applied for 491 FS visa in Mar 22 (fees paid) and now I got the 189 invite.
> Now looking at waiting times, it seems 3 months vs 2 Years. I understand that 491 visa fee will also go in vein of i apply for 189.


Plenty of people in this dilemma but mostly are applying for 189

@Ulsanwarrior mate perhaps give your perspective


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

assad said:


> I got 189 on October 06, 2022. Mechanical Engineer, Offshore. EOI submitted 21/08/21.


Great.. I too got 189.. had applied for 189, 190 and 491 but by gods grace have received 189 invite. EOI was done in the month of March 22 and I got the invite in the month of Aug 22.. All this somehow went well but the waiting period after submitting the visa application is seriously killing..


----------



## Jaigurudev (5 mo ago)

NeverSayDie said:


> Hi All,
> Seems like an invitation round has happened today for 189 visa. I got my invite with 85 points offshore for Mechanical Engineer. Lodged EOI on Aug 29 2022.
> All the best for those who got it.


Are you aware where can I get information as to when the states conduct invitation rounds?


----------



## VVS (3 mo ago)

Hey, this may sound out of place, but anyone knows what the chances are of getting an invite under subclass 189 for a Management Consultant (ANZCO code 224711) with 80 points


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

VVS said:


> Hey, this may sound out of place, but anyone knows what the chances are of getting an invite under subclass 189 for a Management Consultant (ANZCO code 224711) with 80 points


Do some analysis based on last published stats for 189 invites sent on 22nd Aug






Invitation rounds


Find information on invitation rounds for the Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Jaigurudev said:


> Are you aware where can I get information as to when the states conduct invitation rounds?


Google


----------



## VVS (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Do some analysis based on last published stats for 189 invites sent on 22nd Aug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. Checked last 2 lists, nothing on MC. Does that mean MC is out of flavor?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

VVS said:


> Thanks for sharing this. Checked last 2 lists, nothing on MC. Does that mean MC is out of flavor?


MC is not on the PMSOL, There hasn't been a single invite out of the 33k odd invites so put 2 and 2 together





Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List


This list identifies occupations which fill critical skills needs that support Australia’s economic recovery from COVID-19 based on expert advice from the National Skills Commission and consultation with Commonwealth departments




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





You can use the EOI dashboard to see further data points for 'invited' for 189 and 190 both


https://api.dynamic.reports.employment.gov.au/anonap/extensions/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## NewKutti (3 mo ago)

RMR75 said:


> will appreciate any guidance here


Hi, my employer too gave me a PDf version with electronically singed. When I applied to SA for 491 invite, i did print a color copy of the pdf and took a color scan of the printed page - invitation got approved. But I will not do the same when submitting the visa application - I requested the employer for an original singed version, which i will scan (to avoid any risk)


----------



## NewKutti (3 mo ago)

Nitin2west said:


> Visa applicants
> Applicants who must provide a police clearance must do so for each country in which they have resided for 12 months or more (either consecutively or cumulatively) during the 10 years immediately prior to their visa application and since reaching the age of 16. This includes Australia.
> *Character - Australian High Commission*
> https://uk.embassy.gov.au › lhlh › immi_character
> ...


Hi @Nitin2west and @RDStranger,

As per below, the residential addresses to be given. Dose it includes addresses of places we have visited as tourist/family visit or for business? E.g. I travelled to UK 4 times as a visitor and stayed there for 2 months during each visit at my relative's place (8 months in total). 










2. Also, now I am living in Dubai for 7 years and a frequently visit my home country and stay there for short periods (but never stayed more than 15 days during each visits; Total number of visits - around 80 ). Does this also to be added in the above addresses column? (However, I shall add these travel details under "Travel History" section as shown below...)









Apologies for the lengthy questions. Thanks


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

NewKutti said:


> Hi @Nitin2west and @RDStranger,
> 
> As per below, the residential addresses to be given. Dose it includes addresses of places we have visited as tourist/family visit or for business? E.g. I travelled to UK 4 times as a visitor and stayed there for 2 months during each visit at my relative's place (8 months in total).
> 
> ...


For 1st question - suggest you include this under travel section only - people do 1-2 months holidays/business trips all the time and never have one particular fixed address anyways. 

For 2nd - is this a typo? Did you mean 8 or 80 mate? Either way yes need to include all international movements 
2nd -


----------



## NewKutti (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> For 1st question - suggest you include this under travel section only - people do 1-2 months holidays/business trips all the time and never have one particular fixed address anyways.
> 
> For 2nd - is this a typo? Did you mean 8 or 80 mate? Either way yes need to include all international movements
> 2nd -


Thanks @RDStranger for taking time to reply.

Regarding the 2nd, yes it is 80. I travel frequently, at least every month....
I also found the clarification for Travel History within the application portal...see below..


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

NewKutti said:


> Thanks @RDStranger for taking time to reply.
> 
> Regarding the 2nd, yes it is 80. I travel frequently, at least every month....
> I also found the clarification for Travel History within the application portal...see below..
> View attachment 102434


There you go. Pefect then


----------



## radiaran (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone,
First week of Oct, got an invite under 189 (233215 - Transport Engineer), I had submitted EOI back in June 2021 with 70 points (age kinda ruined my points). I started filling the application, attached all the documents, I even got the FBI clearance within a few hours. Am applying with family ( wife and 2 kids). After submitting the attachments, it took me to the visa payment page, it is asking me for full payment AUD$8,480. Here is my question, I had read somewhere that you pay 20% first and 80% later, do we pay the whole thing?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

radiaran said:


> Hello everyone,
> First week of Oct, got an invite under 189 (233215 - Transport Engineer), I had submitted EOI back in June 2021 with 70 points (age kinda ruined my points). I started filling the application, attached all the documents, I even got the FBI clearance within a few hours. Am applying with family ( wife and 2 kids). After submitting the attachments, it took me to the visa payment page, it is asking me for full payment AUD$8,480. Here is my question, I had read somewhere that you pay 20% first and 80% later, do we pay the whole thing?


Hi, what you are referring to is usually the case for Sponsored Family Tourist Visa streams, Contributory Parent Visa etc. For 189 visa yes it is all upfront at the time of application submission






Visa pricing estimator


The Visa Pricing Estimator will give you a basic estimate only, based on the information you enter at the time.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

NewKutti said:


> Hi @Nitin2west and @RDStranger,
> 
> As per below, the residential addresses to be given. Dose it includes addresses of places we have visited as tourist/family visit or for business? E.g. I travelled to UK 4 times as a visitor and stayed there for 2 months during each visit at my relative's place (8 months in total).
> 
> ...


Hi... As far as my case is i had been to Germany/Qatar/Oman.. I had stayed in Germany for a week, more than a year in Qatar and about 6 months in Oman... I had mentioned all these information's and the system had asked me to provide the PCC from Qatar only... So it is still a better option of mentioning all the details..
Hope this helps you..


----------



## NewKutti (3 mo ago)

Nitin2west said:


> Hi... As far as my case is i had been to Germany/Qatar/Oman.. I had stayed in Germany for a week, more than a year in Qatar and about 6 months in Oman... I had mentioned all these information's and the system had asked me to provide the PCC from Qatar only... So it is still a better option of mentioning all the details..
> Hope this helps you..


Hi, Thanks for the response. Did you provide the residency/travel details from birth till today? or just for the last 10 years?. 
My visit to UK was in between year 2005 till 2008.


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

NewKutti said:


> Hi, Thanks for the response. Did you provide the residency/travel details from birth till today? or just for the last 10 years?.
> My visit to UK was in between year 2005 till 2008.


It only requires details of last 10 years... Need not provided details earlier to the mentioned period..


----------



## go4rahul1 (7 mo ago)

Any WhatsApp/ Telegram group for those who got Aus Visa 189 invitation in oct 2022.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

go4rahul1 said:


> Any WhatsApp/ Telegram group for those who got Aus Visa 189 invitation in oct 2022.


Yes
Expat forum
Cheers


----------



## go4rahul1 (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> Yes
> Expat forum
> Cheers


Any link please


----------



## Ulsanwarrior (Dec 28, 2020)

RDStranger said:


> Plenty of people in this dilemma but mostly are applying for 189
> 
> @Ulsanwarrior mate perhaps give your perspective


Best bet is go for 189 and withdraw 491. Sooner or later, you will recieve the 189 visa grant as you application will be freezed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

go4rahul1 said:


> Any link please











Aus PR 189 Visa Invitation Round in October 2022


Do some analysis based on last published stats for 189 invites sent on 22nd Aug https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds Thanks for sharing this. Checked last 2 lists, nothing on MC. Does that mean MC is out of flavor?




www.expatforum.com


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

Is the quota for this year already filled? Just created a new EOI Engineering technologist at 75 points for 189, offshore. Last 2 years EOI was hopeless until it expired.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

TessDun said:


> Is the quota for this year already filled? Just created a new EOI Engineering technologist at 75 points for 189, offshore. Last 2 years EOI was hopeless until it expired.


Here is the quota for FY23





Migration Program planning levels


The Migration Program is set annually and is designed to achieve a range of economic and social outcomes. See how many places are available for this year




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





And here are invitations stats so far for fY23





Invitation rounds


Find information on invitation rounds for the Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





Now just do the maths. Cheers


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

RDStranger said:


> Here is the quota for FY23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So there’s like around 6k remaining,, came in a little late and it could be the next round will be for onshore🤕


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

TessDun said:


> So there’s like around 6k remaining,, came in a little late and it could be the next round will be for onshore🤕


Also don't assume each and every invitee out of 22k invited is going to file for visa (expired docs etc). So arnd 10-15k remaining is my guess


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

RDStranger said:


> Also don't assume each and every invitee out of 22k invited is going to file for visa (expired docs etc). So arnd 10-15k remaining is my guess


I hope so that they will do another big round, also I think there are still fake eois invited


----------



## madwiusa (4 mo ago)

Guys appreciate to get answer on my query we can submit our medical exam later after lodge visa application in later stage. Is this understand correct?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

madwiusa said:


> Guys appreciate to get answer on my query we can submit our medical exam later after lodge visa application in later stage. Is this understand correct?


Yes


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madwiusa said:


> Guys appreciate to get answer on my query we can submit our medical exam later after lodge visa application in later stage. Is this understand correct?





N.magh said:


> Yes


Yes, but you are delaying the processing of your visa, because till you are cleared medically, nothing moves
Cheers


----------



## madwiusa (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> Yes, but you are delaying the processing of your visa, because till you are cleared medically, nothing moves Cheers


 Thanks for reply, to continue my question if we plan to complete MED late, so CO will contact us or we need to do it parallel by ourself. appreciate you reply again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madwiusa said:


> Thanks for reply, to continue my question if we plan to complete MED late, so CO will contact us or we need to do it parallel by ourself. appreciate you reply again.


Your dashboard will show that the action is pending
I am not sure if you will get a message from the CO or not
Cheers


----------



## IsaSim (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Howdy, here is my suggestion -
> 
> Wait to file your 189 visa till your visit to Australia in Nov22 (as long as it's within the 60 days timeframe provided in your invitation). As soon as you land in Aus simply file for PR (you can on eVisa as you wouldn't have 'No Further Stay' condition on your visa). This way you will be granted Bridging Visa A (it's an indefinitely visa) - the downside is there wouldn't be any work rights on it but you can apply for them by showing financial difficulty etc. Look worth a try. Worst case you can go back to your home country on Bridging Visa B
> 
> ...


Hello, and thank you for your suggestion!

I am now in Australia and decided to lodge my 189 as soon as I got PCC from the relevant countries. I also did a medical check and sent in form 80.

I immediately got a message about receiving the BVA, however, it states that it is "not active" until Feb 1st 2023, since I have an active eVisitor visa until that date. The eVisitor is valid for a year, but only for 3 months at a time. I assume this means that I can go back to my home country in December. But when I enter Australia again (probably in late January), a new 3 month period of my eVisitor will start?

In my BVA grant letter, it says "No conditions", does that mean that I can work once my BVA is granted?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

IsaSim said:


> Hello, and thank you for your suggestion!
> 
> I am now in Australia and decided to lodge my 189 as soon as I got PCC from the relevant countries. I also did a medical check and sent in form 80.
> 
> ...


I am not sure how a eVisa works to be honest. If the 3 months are calculated from the new entry date back to Australia then I am not really what will happen to the BVA activation. You should be fine though as you have a valid onshore application now.

And yes no conditions means you have full time working rights


----------



## IsaSim (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> I am not sure how a eVisa works to be honest. If the 3 months are calculated from the new entry date back to Australia then I am not really what will happen to the BVA activation. You should be fine though as you have a valid onshore application now.
> 
> And yes no conditions means you have full time working rights


Thanks again for the help! I called the Global Service Centre, and they said that I can go home to my home country as long as I have returned before my BVA is activated (Feb 1st). Therefore, I should also get full working rights on Feb 1st.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

IsaSim said:


> Thanks again for the help! I called the Global Service Centre, and they said that I can go home to my home country as long as I have returned before my BVA is activated (Feb 1st). Therefore, I should also get full working rights on Feb 1st.


Nice one


----------



## VVS (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> MC is not on the PMSOL, There hasn't been a single invite out of the 33k odd invites so put 2 and 2 together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the useful information. I'm giving this a shot anyways, fingers crossed. Have filed my EOI with 85 points for Management Consultant on Nov 06. I'll keep updating here if my application moves ahead.


----------



## NewKutti (3 mo ago)

Hello, 
Need your support from those who already applied for the nomination. When submitting 189, where do we attach Form-80 and additional attachments such as "Last 10 years Travel History". The below is what required for me. Shall i attach in to any of the below? or is there any other section to appear after this page (as I understand the next page is payment - need to be careful)? Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NewKutti said:


> Hello,
> Need your support from those who already applied for the nomination. When submitting 189, where do we attach Form-80 and additional attachments such as "Last 10 years Travel History". The below is what required for me. Shall i attach in to any of the below? or is there any other section to appear after this page (as I understand the next page is payment - need to be careful)? Thank you.
> View attachment 102581


Upload it under character history evidence 
Cheers


----------



## NewKutti (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> Upload it under character history evidence
> Cheers


Many Thanks @NB


----------



## Tatitoo (2 mo ago)

Has anyone, who had been invited in October for 189 visa been granted?


----------



## NeverSayDie (3 mo ago)

Tatitoo said:


> Has anyone, who had been invited in October for 189 visa been granted?


I think its impossible to have got visa in such a short period. The time given for uploading docs itself will be nearly 2 months, which is not yet over.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

NeverSayDie said:


> I think its impossible to have got visa in such a short period. The time given for uploading docs itself will be nearly 2 months, which is not yet over.


If you're lucky, you can get it soon and few got it so quickly. As per the processing time, 25% receive grant in 34 days.


----------



## ajaithankachan (8 mo ago)

Tatitoo said:


> Has anyone, who had been invited in October for 189 visa been granted?


Medical completed. Waiting for the CO to contact.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

NeverSayDie said:


> I think its impossible to have got visa in such a short period. The time given for uploading docs itself will be nearly 2 months, which is not yet over.


People are getting grants even within a week of filing. 60 days is max given by dept. not must. You can apply within 1-2 days of receiving invitation


----------



## NeverSayDie (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> People are getting grants even within a week of filing. 60 days is max given by dept. not must. You can apply within 1-2 days of receiving invitation


 Yeah. But there doesn't seem to be any logic in the precedence of processing these applications. I had lodged appln on Oct 29th itself, offshore for the invite received on Oct 6th. Delay due to obtaining PCC. Medicals done too. Just need to wait for the process to be done. That's it.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

NeverSayDie said:


> Yeah. But there doesn't seem to be any logic in the precedence of processing these applications. I had lodged appln on Oct 29th itself, offshore for the invite received on Oct 6th. Delay due to obtaining PCC. Medicals done too. Just need to wait for the process to be done. That's it.


There never is any logic in Australian immigration unfortunately.

FYI - PCC doesn't need to be submitted at the time of application. It can be done later on. This is for you to educate others


----------



## Suha112 (4 mo ago)

Hi All, Need your help!
I made a typo while submitting the visa application in "Travel History Details" section. I wrongly entered a "Date To" as 12-Feb-2022, instead of 12-Feb-*2018. *The typo is in the year. Should I notify this by completing "Informing Incorrect Information" section? Or wait till CO contact?
Current status is - Pending Medicals. 
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suha112 said:


> Hi All, Need your help!
> I made a typo while submitting the visa application in "Travel History Details" section. I wrongly entered a "Date To" as 12-Feb-2022, instead of 12-Feb-*2018. *The typo is in the year. Should I notify this by completing "Informing Incorrect Information" section? Or wait till CO contact?
> Current status is - Pending Medicals.
> Thank you.


If it has come to your notice, you should correct it
Don’t wait for the CO to point it out 
Cheers


----------



## Suha112 (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> If it has come to your notice, you should correct it
> Don’t wait for the CO to point it out
> Cheers


Thanks. Will do it ASAP


----------



## Tatitoo (2 mo ago)

Tomorrow will be exactly 60 days since the October 6 invites so hopefully we will now start seeing 189 visa's being granted.


----------



## VVS (3 mo ago)

VVS said:


> Thanks for all the useful information. I'm giving this a shot anyways, fingers crossed. Have filed my EOI with 85 points for Management Consultant on Nov 06. I'll keep updating here if my application moves ahead.


[UPDATE] - Got my 189 invite today on 08th Dec (just over a month of filing my EOI). Guess Management Consultants are still in demand . I hoping to file for my PR over the next couple of days. All the other Management Consultants out there, go for it...


----------



## vishyiyerno1 (3 mo ago)

Did anyone receive the PR grant for invite received on 06-Oct-2022?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishyiyerno1 said:


> Did anyone receive the PR grant for invite received on 06-Oct-2022?


You are being over optimistic 
Most applicants would have completed their application and uploading their documents only by now
The question of getting grants doesn’t arise except in rarest cases
Cheers


----------



## vishyiyerno1 (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> You are being over optimistic
> Most applicants would have completed their application and uploading their documents only by now
> The question of getting grants doesn’t arise except in rarest cases
> Cheers


So what would be the optimistic timeline considering the application is submitted 2nd week of November and all health checks completed and results are uploaded? I am aware of the median timelines mentioned in the immi website, just curious to understand what is practical timeline one should expect..Cheers!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishyiyerno1 said:


> So what would be the optimistic timeline considering the application is submitted 2nd week of November and all health checks completed and results are uploaded? I am aware of the median timelines mentioned in the immi website, just curious to understand what is practical timeline one should expect..Cheers!!


There is no practical timeline now a days
It’s all over the place from a few months to a few years
Cheers


----------



## vishyiyerno1 (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> There is no practical timeline now a days
> It’s all over the place from a few months to a few years
> Cheers


Thanks for that....Also do we get notified by mail, once CO is assigned? Read a few blogs but couldn't get a conclusive answer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishyiyerno1 said:


> Thanks for that....Also do we get notified by mail, once CO is assigned? Read a few blogs but couldn't get a conclusive answer.


You will be notified only if the CO needs something from you
Otherwise you will get a grant directly 
Cheers


----------



## Tatitoo (2 mo ago)

NB said:


> You are being over optimistic
> Most applicants would have completed their application and uploading their documents only by now
> The question of getting grants doesn’t arise except in rarest cases
> Cheers



This week I have seen grants from those who got invited on the 6 of October , mainly nurses, teachers and doctors looks like the are prioritising those occupation first.


----------



## vishyiyerno1 (3 mo ago)

Tatitoo said:


> This week I have seen grants from those who got invited on the 6 of October , mainly nurses, teachers and doctors looks like the are prioritising those occupation first.


Hey thanks for the update...are you a migration agent or just got to know through known people?


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I got the 189 invite on 8th dec. For 261313 Anzac code 95 points. 
I am preparing the documents. 
Can anyone guide or share the link where we can have structure of documents to submit for ease of CO so that there won't be any complications?
Also do we need to certify any documents from notary as I read many posts that we just need to upload colour scan copy and don't need to certify them ?
Thanks a lot .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shri_1603 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got the 189 invite on 8th dec. For 261313 Anzac code 95 points.
> I am preparing the documents.
> Can anyone guide or share the link where we can have structure of documents to submit for ease of CO so that there won't be any complications?
> ...


No notarisation required if scanned in colour
The set of documents vary from person to person based on the individual’s circumstances 
The general list is displayed when you start uploading the documents 
Take your time in uploading the documents 
I took nearly 15 days to upload them 
Cheers


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

NB said:


> No notarisation required if scanned in colour
> The set of documents vary from person to person based on the individual’s circumstances
> The general list is displayed when you start uploading the documents
> Take your time in uploading the documents
> ...


Thank you NB as always. Yes taking time and preparing all the documents to upload.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Australia is now like a party where anyone who wants to come can come, unexpected happy and insane at the same time.


----------



## HadiKhan (5 mo ago)

HI.
I have uploaded my application for 189 along with medicals. But I couldn't and still didn't upload my facial image. Since there was a technical issue then and ongoing now as well. The error I get is about the face width for me and my son. My spouse image was uploaded. 
My qs is, Without the facial image uploaded, with there be a delay in the grant and
I have alredy used 2 attempts for me and my son. The site says only 3 attempts will be provided. what happens even if I get an error after the 3rd attempt.

Many thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HadiKhan said:


> HI.
> I have uploaded my application for 189 along with medicals. But I couldn't and still didn't upload my facial image. Since there was a technical issue then and ongoing now as well. The error I get is about the face width for me and my son. My spouse image was uploaded.
> My qs is, Without the facial image uploaded, with there be a delay in the grant and
> I have alredy used 2 attempts for me and my son. The site says only 3 attempts will be provided. what happens even if I get an error after the 3rd attempt.
> ...


Before trying for the third time, drop a mail to technical help and ask for a solution
Cheers


----------



## Satyapal1893 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello, my dear friends (mates),

First of all, congratulations to all those who got the invitation for PR.

My brother got the PR invitation (85 points) on 6th October 2022, but on the same day, he moved to the UK to study MSc Finance on full scholarship. He has submitted all the documents and the medical has been completed as well. His wife's and kids' medical was completed in India while he did medical in the UK. 

How long does he need to wait for the visa grant? So that he can plan his study or may hold the study. The study will be completed in 2023. Can he sponsor me for Australia once he gets the visa?

I have applied for Canada PR and currently have 472 points but I like Australian weather most as compared to Canada.
Please guide us.
I am thankful for your help and suggestions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Satyapal1893 said:


> Hello, my dear friends (mates),
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all those who got the invitation for PR.
> 
> ...


No one can predict a grant
It can happen tomorrow or take a couple of years
But the good news is that offshore applicants are being prioritised and grants given at a very fast pace
Once he gets the visa, and he lives and works in a rural area, he can sponsor you but even then you have to compete on points with other applicants . It’s not a direct sponsorship like 186 or 190
Then there is also a need for a waiting period before he can sponsor you
Cheers


----------



## Satyapal1893 (Dec 3, 2019)

NB said:


> No one can predict a grant
> It can happen tomorrow or take a couple of years
> But the good news is that offshore applicants are being prioritised and grants given at a very fast pace
> Once he gets the visa, and he lives and works in a rural area, he can sponsor you but even then you have to compete on points with other applicants . It’s not a direct sponsorship like 186 or 190
> ...


Thank you sir for the guidance and clarity.


----------



## abdullah.durrani (1 mo ago)

Hi guys,

Did any invitees from August and October 2022 invitation rounds receive grants?

I lodged my application on 16th November. Hoping to receive the grant by February. 

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Satyapal1893 (Dec 3, 2019)

abdullah.durrani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did any invitees from August and October 2022 invitation rounds receive grants?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Not yet. My brother got the invitation on 6th October 2022. I think February will be the month when grants will be given or may be the last week of January.

Good luck.


----------



## Tatitoo (2 mo ago)

Hopefully, it's been 3 months since I applied, so hopefully end of January i get the grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tatitoo said:


> Hopefully, it's been 3 months since I applied, so hopefully end of January i get the grant.


You are probably being over optimistic
Only a few may get in 3 months, but most will probably have to wait much longer 
Cheers


----------



## Tatitoo (2 mo ago)

Based on the processing time 90% of all recent applications have been granted within 3 months. Unless their processing time is not reliable.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tatitoo said:


> Based on the processing time 90% of all recent applications have been granted within 3 months. Unless their processing time is not reliable.


My experience has been that the timing fluctuate wildly from month to month
Even now there are thousands of applicants waiting for grant for a couple of years
Cheers


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

Satyapal1893 said:


> Hello, my dear friends (mates),
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all those who got the invitation for PR.
> 
> ...


May be you should wait for a couple of express entry draws and decide whether to go for Canada PR or Australia PR. Your CRS score is on the better side but the cutoff doesn't appear to come down even in 2023. Meantime, get skills assessment, PTE score report and lodge EOI to try your luck. If your brother gets his PR, you may have an edge over others through his sponsorship.


----------



## madwiusa (4 mo ago)

I have received 189 invitation in October 2022 and apparently applied my 189-visa application in December 2022.
Now, I have received 190- Offshore Stream Invitation to Apply for State Nomination in South Australia with 14 days deadline.

Can I apply for 190? Is there any provision to apply same time while Visa 190 application in-progress? Will it work simultaneously?

As per State nomination process

_1- If applying under the Highly Skilled and Talented or Offshore stream – Submit a Registration of Interest (ROI) for South Australia via the Skilled & Business Migration portal
2-Submit a nomination application with South Australia via the Skilled & Business Migration portal
3- If your nomination application is successful, submit a visa application for your selected visa with the Australian Government’s Department of Home Affairs within 60 days_


Please advise?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

madwiusa said:


> I have received 189 invitation in October 2022 and apparently applied my 189-visa application in December 2022.
> Now, I have received 190- Offshore Stream Invitation to Apply for State Nomination in South Australia with 14 days deadline.
> 
> Can I apply for 190? Is there any provision to apply same time while Visa 190 application in-progress? Will it work simultaneously?
> ...


There is absolutely no point, unless you have some spare cash to burn..!
Yes, technically you can, but both Visa's are processed by DHA and it is extremely likely that both will be granted to you and the last one to be granted takes precedence. But the question is WHY do you want to do it this way anyways?

You have applied for 189, just let go of your 190 invitation and await your grant. All the best..!


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

madwiusa said:


> I have received 189 invitation in October 2022 and apparently applied my 189-visa application in December 2022.
> Now, I have received 190- Offshore Stream Invitation to Apply for State Nomination in South Australia with 14 days deadline.
> 
> Can I apply for 190? Is there any provision to apply same time while Visa 190 application in-progress? Will it work simultaneously?
> ...


You do understand there is literally and practically no difference in the two visa types i.e. 189 and 190 so what problem are you really trying to solve then by paying twice?


----------

